# Demande mot de passe Apple Store sur IOS



## MacEye (27 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mes deux Idevices (IPad Air 2 et IPhone 6s), L'app store me demande continuellement mon mot de passe alors que j'ai bien configuré la validation via Touch ID sur mes deux appareils. C'est un peu embêtant car ce mot de passe est un mélange alphanumérique difficile à retenir. Je suis obligé de faire des copier/coller pour m'en sortir. Il me demande même mon code pour les mises à jour .....

Question : aurais-je oublié un paramétrage dans IOS ? 

Merci par avance pour vos informations et conseils 
Stéphane


----------

